# I'm intertested but 1 prob



## BobBarr (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm running ubuntu and i download the file but it fails to start/install. Kinda noobish to linux file opening per say. can anyone help?  
*put a pic in attched files


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

PM Mike047, he's a Linux guru. He should be able to help you out.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> I'm running ubuntu and i download the file but it fails to start/install. Kinda noobish to linux file opening per say. can anyone help?
> *put a pic in attched files



Did you get the file from the BOINC web page or is that from the synaptic package manager?

The package manager is the easiest and does a complete install, only drawback is that it might not be the "latest" client...which is NOT really an issue.   It will crunch just fine with an older client.


----------

